# VE Pro Organization (Instances)



## Ronny D. Ana (May 20, 2018)

I am pretty new to all of this and building my first template. One of my questions after reading and watching and listening to many tutorials I am missing and answer for the following question:
How should I organize instruments in VSL VE pro (Vienna Symphonic Library Vienna Ensemble Pro) Instruments?
My first try was organizing it into strings per company, brass per company, woodwinds per company and so on. This means I have an instance for 1st strings (company 1), an instance for 1st strings (company 2), an instance for 1st strings (company 3). Then I have an instance for 2nd strings (company 1), an instance for 2nd strings (company 2), an instance for 2nd strings (company 3). Strings continue with viola, cello and basses.
The same is true for brass and woodwind and so on.
I have different libraries using Kontakt or Vienna Instruments Player or Play from East West or Spitfire or ...
Is the approach I mentioned above alright or should i consolidate this to one instance per strings (including all strings and all articulations from all companies) and per brass and so on?
An additional information is that I am working with expression maps.
So what would be the "perfect" granulation for a template in VE pro?

Thanx in advance for any hint!! 
Regards
Ronny


----------



## MatFluor (May 20, 2018)

There is no perfect - it's very individual. I've seen many different setups. I roll with this:

1 VEP Instance per Family (Woodwinds, Brass, Strings, Percussion and Ensembles)
1 Kontakt instance per Section (e.g. Violin I, Violin II, Viola.....)
All goes out to one Audio per Section (so e.g. all Horns go out as "Horns") - menaing I balance my template inside VEP, so in Digital Performer, essentially all is set to Zero. So I only do detailed mixing there and effects like EQ.


----------



## Ronny D. Ana (May 28, 2018)

Thanx for sharing your approach. I tried this also but after a short time I found that I could not use instrument tracks in Cubase per individual instrument because I only can connect one instrument track to one VEP instance. So I rather would have to work with midi tracks to follow your configration. Is this true or am I missing something?


----------



## MatFluor (May 28, 2018)

If I understand you right, than you missed something:

In my setup, there is one instance of the VEP plugin loaded for each family. You can connect a lot of instruments to that one instance (via the VST3 Plugin to have much more available). With VST2 you can essentially have 16 instruments (aka MIDI channels), with the VST3 Plugin I think you can have 32x16 MIDI channels per instance. If your slave likes that I can't comment on 

So, e.g. my strings instance has all sections + Solo, each with it's own instance





In the DAW, If I e.g. want Violin I legato, I make that track send it's MIDI to [VEP STRINGS] - Port 1, Channel 1 and so on. Here (since I have it a little different), my Legato is on channel 8, my Con Sord on channel 9 etc.





All that still in on MIDI Port 1

Was that helpful? Else I switch my recording setup on and make a quick tour over my setup to explain it


----------



## Ronny D. Ana (May 28, 2018)

It was some kind of helpful 
In Cubase you have two possibilities to play a virtual instrument. You can create a so called instrument track. This track communicates directly with the virtual instrument (e.g. Kontakt or VEP) and it also creates an audio channel in the mixer where you can insert your plugins.
The other way is to create a MIDI track. This kind of track communicates via MIDI with a virtual instrument you have loaded into an "instrument rack".
The latter is probably the way you work in Digital Performer.
But I would prefer to work with "instrument tracks". When I create an instrument track with the VEP (VST3) instrument I can connect it to one instance of VEP server. When I create another instrument track I cannot connect to the same instance of VEP, I have to connect to a different VEP instance. This is because the instrument track would have no way to distinguish between the loaded instruments in he instance, I guess.
So I just see two possibilities: Working with MIDI tracks and few instances or working with instrument tracks and having one instance per track ending up in a high number of instances.
I hope i could clarify this a little bit.


----------



## MatFluor (May 28, 2018)

Then I would suggest that you do it more the DP way 

Meaning in your case, make an instrument track with the VEP plugin, and from there on MIDI Tracks fro the instruments and maybe Audio tracks for the returns from DP (not sure about that).

From quickly googling I found these Videos:
The Template series by member @Mihkel Zilmer are pretty great considering Template setups (see all related videos of his):


And here a specific one for Cubase and VEP


----------

